
'Virus-fighting' scientist gets magnets stuck in nose - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-52094804
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22725669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22725669)

